# Recent trip to Cherokee Lake TN



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I thought I would post a few pictures of bass my buddy and I caught on our recent trip to Cherokee Lake in TN. Most of these fish were caught in 35 to 40 ft of water.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice fish, I never fished Cherokee, but I have fished Douglas. Those mountain lakes are deep!!!!


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Nothing better than East Tennessee fishing. Nice looking fish. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

There aren't many lakes in Ohio where you have a good shot at a spotted bass, smallmouth bass, and largemouth all in the same day. That first fish is a spotted bass. The others are smallmouths and the one largemouth. Pretty cool fishing.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

heck yeah! afraid to lip em? i cant wait to get back out


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

When they have a Flitterbait, which has two sets of treble hooks, stuck in their mouths I would rather refrain from being brave. I could have netted them, but I really don't want to do that to them especially if the hooks get hung up in the net.


----------

